# The San Juans and Puget Sound



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Would anyone like to share their experiences of cruising the San Juan islands area? I read somewhere that it becomes very crowded in the Summer time, and that many of the beaches and coastlines are privately owned and so access is limited. Does this go for people with their own boats as well, or is it true more for land-bound people? Is it possible to drop anchor, and then camp and explore? Any insights to this would be a help. Thanks.


----------



## CharlieCobra (May 23, 2006)

While it gets pretty crowded in July and August, there's still plenty of places to do what you want if ya have a boat. There are many state parks one various islands to anchor, moor and go exploring. Get "Gunkholing the San Juan's" for good info on all the spots.


----------



## jrd22 (Nov 14, 2000)

Ditto what Charlie said. Like all popular cruising areas the San Juans get busy during the best weather- July and August. The most popular places like Friday and Roche can be a zoo. While most of the islands have homes built on the beaches there are lots of good anchorages and many, many parks, some with mooring bouys. There is generally good holding ground for anchoring. You want to respect residents private property and privacy, but almost all the beaches are public up to the high tide line for good walks and tidepools. There are some islands that are private and they are posted, and also some marine preserves (Yellow Is). Use common sense and be VERY careful with any open fires, the islands are extremely dry at that time of year (they may look green but they are tinder dry) and most have limited to no fire fighting equipment. I would recommend buying "Waggoners" cruising guide as well as "Gunkholing" both have info. on all the "secret" anchorages and little known marine parks (there is one by us that frequently doesn't have more than one boat in it during August weekends). September is our favorite month for cruising, less crowded and still warm, but the San Juans are great year round. I would recommend that you venture into the Canadian Gulf Islands as well while in the area, even more beautiful IMHO. Have fun.

John


----------



## jimmyb116 (Feb 20, 2007)

If you want information on the gulf islands let me know its our favorite stomping ground maby we will run in to you. We don't go to the San Juan's much as we cant be bothered with customs etc.


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

Ya... Like He said...But *Worth* the bother other way around...



jimmyb116 said:


> If you want information on the gulf islands let me know its our favorite stomping ground maby we will run in to you. We don't go to the San Juan's much as we cant be bothered with customs etc.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Ditto the others. We chartered out of Anacortes a couple of July's ago - and while we made slip reservations for Roche and Friday Harbors ahead of time, I'm not sure we needed them. There was also ample room on mooring balls in all the popular spots. 

We picked up Migael Scherer's "Cruising Guide to Puget Sound and the San Juan Islands" and "Exploring the San Juan and Gulf Islands" Cruising Guide by Don and Reanne Douglass ahead of time. We had never cruised in the area - and these books were invaluable in helping us plan. For our first trip, we stayed in the San Juan Islands the whole week, but won't hesitate to venture further next time. 

We didn't find the lack of shoreline access to be an issue, with so much water to explore, getting out wasn't a priority. We did spend a nice afternoon wandering on Stuart Island while moored in Reid Harbor.

I would add that at least one night in Roche is mandatory. No matter what your perspective, the evening flag ceremony and the mega-yacht bunch are worth the fare for one evening, not to mention a decent meal and shower.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

The San Jauns can't be crowded in summer - because all you Yanks are in our Gulf Islands and Desolation Sound! 

Seriously, though, both areas have their pluses. The biggest knock on the San Juans and the southern Gulf Islands is the cool water temps year round. Another major factor that can catch newbies unawares are the tremendously strong currents in the northern San Juans and southern Gulf Islands in the border areas.

As you head north beyond the Gulf Islands, water warms up and swimming is more enjoyable. Should you get to Desolation Sound there are the additional pluses of several fresh water lakes withing easy hiking distances of some very nice anchorages.

In between are must-sees like Jedidiah Island, Jervis Inlet and Princess Louisa Inlet, not to mention Tribune Bay on Hornby (weather dependant).

In 25+ years we've always found a spot for the night - and discovered some neat one-boat nooks along the way.


----------



## Plumper (Nov 21, 2007)

Hey! You guys are giving away all the secrets. The truth is Canada sucks since the dollar has gone up (or yours down) and you probably can't afford to come here. Our booze is expensive, we are not very friendly and our laws concerning everything evil in the US are somewhat lax. Trouble. Canada is nothing but trouble. Loads of terrorist lined up along the border looking for a way into the States too. I'd think twice about bringing your boat up here.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Plumper said:


> Hey! You guys are giving away all the secrets. The truth is Canada sucks since the dollar has gone up (or yours down) and you probably can't afford to come here. Our booze is expensive, we are not very friendly and our laws concerning everything evil in the US are somewhat lax. Trouble. Canada is nothing but trouble. Loads of terrorist lined up along the border looking for a way into the States too. I'd think twice about bringing your boat up here.


LOL... but Plumper makes some valid points


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

Some of us just arnt to bright and gluttons for punishments..



Faster said:


> LOL... but Plumper makes some valid points


----------



## jimmyb116 (Feb 20, 2007)

O come on up you will never leave thats how we get more Canadians.


----------



## PDuckX (Sep 2, 2001)

We did the San Juans in July and found that none of the islands were overly crowded. We usally found a mooring Buoy or on a float/dock at all of the locations we stopped. We went to Fisherman Bay without any reservations and had no problem getting a slip. We got plenty of sailing in, but there were moments when we had to go to the engine to get us to the next destination.
We are going again this August and hopefully will have just as much or more fun this time.


----------



## Lesmusic1 (May 25, 2005)

I am planning my first solo trip from Portland, Oregon to the San Juans in 2010. I enjoy reading things about it. 

My trip will be down the Columbia River, through the bar and Up the Washington coast line. Any advise where to stop and stay and the way up?


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

You will not find many places ...As is your Oregon coast line it is rugged and sparsely populated...With fewer natural coves or bays then you have to duck into..Time your weather and turn the corner as fast as you can..Past Aberdeen


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Lesmusic1 said:


> I am planning my first solo trip from Portland, Oregon to the San Juans in 2010. I enjoy reading things about it.
> 
> My trip will be down the Columbia River, through the bar and Up the Washington coast line. Any advise where to stop and stay and the way up?


There really are not any all-weather harbours between the Columbia Bar and Juan de Fuca strait.... This is usually a non stop dash to Neah Bay at least, and often Victoria or Pt Angeles.

So not many options between Astoria and Cape Flattery.... a very weather dependant passage.


----------



## erps (Aug 2, 2006)

We have some friends who make that trip each summer in their Hunter 35.5. He showed me his wedding band one time. It wasn't round anymore, but flattened out on one side. He said it was on one of his first night sails and it got a little rough and he had such a grip on the wheel that he smashed his ring.


----------



## CharlieCobra (May 23, 2006)

I can believe that.


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

Looks like the pig wars are starting up again! eeeks..

Anyway, what others said, Enjoy your time up up there, be it on the US or Canadian side!

marty


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Just how strong are the currents around the San Juans, and how are the tides there? So far I have not really dealt too much with strong currents or strong tides. Any advice on managing that if you are new to the area?


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

I have a book in the boat of course, but it lists the current directions etc during different parts of the tide changes, and to a degree, how strong the current will be with various shaped arrows. 

Some cases the current is against you, but something you can sail agains per say, say less than 3 knots. Others like Deception pass, you motor thru, either with the current or if against, you anchor and wait for slack as that pass can have currents in the 6-8 knot range. There is one well north in Canada, that surfers will go to, as the current will hit 12-20 knots with the ability to hit a wave if you will and stay there for literally hrs if you will at a time, well maybe no more than 6 hrs, but one heck of a long time when you look at that way. 

If someone does not post the name or equal of the book I have, I will be down there either later today or in the next few, need to fold genoa from a race saturday where kids shoved down the front hatch, as I was dropping them off at the gas dock and leaving for the 1.5 hr motor home north to my marina.

marty


----------



## TThomsen (Oct 9, 2007)

Here is a online tide table for Vancouver, the page includes BC, WA, and OR. Tide table for Vancouver, British Columbia (2)
and here you can find tide speeds for BC
ALL BC tides

Thomas


----------



## erps (Aug 2, 2006)

> If someone does not post the name or equal of the book I have


Is that the Washburne Tables your talking about? If not, that's a great reference for our neck of the woods.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Here's a link to the Current Atlas for this area:

Current Atlas: Juan de Fuca Strait to Strait of Georgia : Nautical Books at Paracay.com

We have it aboard as well, and always consult it if we are going somewhere. 48 Degrees North, our free regional monthly sailing rag (it's a very good little magazine and excellent resource, link below) did a great story a few years ago on going from Seattle to Friday Harbor. It was about the way the tidal currents can affect your cruising up here. The story was about two boats leaving at different times from the same place. I'm paraphrasing here, but one boat left bright and early at 5:00am and got to Friday Harbor at 3:00pm by going with the tide. The other boat left at 9:00am and did not get to Friday Harbor until something like 11:00pm that night. My recollection may be slightly off, but the gist is there. The cuurents can make a huge difference going with or against.

Last August we went from the NW tip of San Juan Island to Poulsbo (across from Seattle) in 10 hours one day. That was with the current. Four days later, going against the tide, it took 17 hours and two days...

Here's the link to 48 North:

48° North - The Sailing Magazine


----------

